# Herr der Ringe Online, kein DX11 möglich



## ForgottenRealm (15. April 2011)

*Herr der Ringe Online, kein DX11 möglich*

Hi 


Ich hab nun endlich meine HD5850 unter Windows 7 im PC.

Nun wollte ich in HdRO auf DX11 umstellen und siehe da, ich kanns nicht auswählen (nur DX9 und 10).

Auch eine neuinstallation des Spiels hat den "Fehler" nicht beheben können.
Ich habs auch schon über die UserPreferences.ini über die Zeile GraphicsCore=D3D1*1* versucht, mit dem Resultat dass das Spiel auf DX9 zurückgesetzt wurde.

Grafiktreiber sind aktuell und unter DXDiag wird auch DX11 angezeigt.


----------



## Veriquitas (15. April 2011)

*AW: Herr der Ringe Online, kein DX11 möglich*

Unterstützt HdR Online überhaupt DirectX 11 ?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (16. April 2011)

*AW: Herr der Ringe Online, kein DX11 möglich*

Ja 

Auf meinem Notebook und auf meinem Spiele-PC läufts auch mit DX11.


----------



## KILLTHIS (21. April 2011)

*AW: Herr der Ringe Online, kein DX11 möglich*

Ja, das tut es.
@Forgottenrealm: Hast du eventuell schon mal bei Codemasters nachgesehen, ob es dort vielleicht schon einen Thread über Probleme dieser Art gibt? Das wäre ja eigentlich die erste Anlaufstelle.


----------



## Caduzzz (21. April 2011)

*AW: Herr der Ringe Online, kein DX11 möglich*

hi,

hatte das problem auch, nach nem update/patch. einfach die neuste dirX version von microsoft installieren, kann klappts.

im hdro forum("technik" oder) ist auch nen thread

http://community.codemasters.com/forum/technische-hilfe-1319/459579-directx-10-nicht-mehr-da.html

so, link eingefügt, seite 2 oder 3 stehts nochmal


----------



## ForgottenRealm (21. April 2011)

*AW: Herr der Ringe Online, kein DX11 möglich*

Ja genau das hat geklappt


----------



## S!lent dob (26. April 2011)

*AW: Herr der Ringe Online, kein DX11 möglich*

Habt ihr auch das Prob. dsa seit dem Patch irgendwie alles ein bischen mehr am ruckeln ist?
Meine 5770 hat bis dato alles auf min. hoch locker gepackt, jetzt rutschen mit die FPS schonmal auf 10 oder schlimmer ab..


----------



## ForgottenRealm (27. April 2011)

*AW: Herr der Ringe Online, kein DX11 möglich*

Bei mir ruckelt es, sobald ich die Kantenglättung aktiviere. Da ich diese mit meiner alten Grafikkarte nicht aktiviert hatte, kann ich dir nicht sagen ob es da auch schon war.

Aber speziell seit dem letzten Patch habe ich keine Leistungseinbrüche bemerkt.


----------

